# ( بكر كل خليقة )    دى غلط !!!!!!!!!!!!



## ava_kirolos_son (22 ديسمبر 2009)

**** مامعنى بكر كل خليقة - كو 1 : 15 ****

ما معنى الآية : " بكر كل خليقة " ( كو 15:1 ) ؟​
بالرجوع إلى أقوى المراجع اللغوية للغة اليونانية 

أتضح مايلى : 


- إن ترجمة كلمة ( بروتوتوكوس οςκτωοτωρπ )

التى ترجمت فى الترجمة العربي البيروتية ( بكر )

هى ترجمة غير دقيقة ، 

لأن كلمة بروتوتوكوس كلمة مركبة من كلمتين هما : 


- الفعل ωκκιτ بمعنى يلد . 


- ςοτωρπ وهى صيغة مبالغة التفضيل من ορπ التى تعنى ( قبل – سابق – متفوق )

من حيث الزمان والمكان والمنزلة والترتيب والأهمية .

 وبالتالى يصير معنى العبارة : ​
- كائن قبل كل الخليقة : Existing before all creation . 

- أو متفوق على ( أعلى وأسمى من ) كل الخليقة : Superior to all creation . 

- أو متميز بتفوق على كل الخليقة Preeminent over all creation . 

وهذا المعنى هو​
الذى أجتمعت عليه أحدث وأقوى ترجمات الكتاب المقدس التى يصدرها الاتحاد العالمى لجميعات الكتاب U . B . S .

باللغتين الإنجليزية والفرنسية


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: *** مامعنى بكر كل خليقة - كو 1 : 15 ****

شكرا جدا للموضوع ............... والرائع

الرب معااااكم


----------



## فادية (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: *** مامعنى بكر كل خليقة - كو 1 : 15 ****

*تسلم ايديك  افا  على الموضوع الجميل  جدا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: *** مامعنى بكر كل خليقة - كو 1 : 15 ****

موضوع راااااائع يا كيرو
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tomy tomy (11 أكتوبر 2014)

( بكر خلقة اللة )
مش ترجمة دقيقة عن اللغة الاصلية اليونانية اللى اتكتب بيها العهد الجديد
 قصدك ( اصل كل خليقة )
مش ( بكر كل خليقة )
لان نفس الكلمة فى اليونانية ليها نفس المعنينين
وقام فانديك  اللى ترجم الكتاب المقدس  الى العربية ترجم هذة الكلمة دون تأنى  ودراسة  دقيقة بترجمتها ( بكر)
وانها المفروض تترجم الى ( اصل )

+ تعالوا نفكر منطقيا مع بعض :-

هل اللة وجد نفسة فجأة بيعرف يخلق فابتدى يخلق فطلع المسيح اول خليقتة
طبعا دة امر غير منطقى بالمرة
لانة بكدة اللة يبقى ظهرت فية موهبة وقدرة لم تكن موجودة من قبل
وحاشا للة من ذلك
فاللة من الازل خالق بعقلة الناطق او ( الوجوس ) كلمة اللة يسوع المسيح
عشان كدة بنقول عن المسيح
عقل اللة الناطق او ( اللوجوس )
( كل شئ بة كان وبغيرة لم يكن شئ مما كان )



     ثم فى سؤال مهم لازم نسألة لانفسنا
    مين هو اصل الحياة المعطى الحياة لكل المخلوقات المنظورة والغير المنظورة
    - طبعا هتقول اللة
    - صح جدا
    + لما يجى المسيح ويقول..............

 ( يوحنا   ١١:٢٥    قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:"أَنَا هُوَ ‍الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا ) 

    يعنى بيقول انا اللة معطى القيامة وواهب الحياة اللى يؤمن بى انا على اعتبار انى واهب القيامة معطى الحياة
    ولو مات فسيحيا مباشرة فى الفردوس الى يوم القيامة العظيم ودخول ملكوت السموات
    21 دقيقة · أعجبني
    كلمة ( انا هو ) اللى بيستخدمة المسيح دايما هو نفس التعبير اللى بيستخدة اللة يهوة
    حيث تترجم ( ايجو ايمى ) وهى خاصة باللة فقط ومع ذلك يستخدمها المسيح دائما

    فكيف يكون معطى الحياة لا يكون هو نفسة اصل الحياة والا كيف يعطيها لكافة المخلوقات المنظورة وغير المنظورة

    + ( اصل خليقة اللة ) مش ( بكر خليقة اللة ) ودة خطأ فى الترجمة مش فى اصل النص اليونانى اللى اتكتب بية الانجيل كتاب العهد الجديد

 +    فهل يعقل ان اللة يعطى كيان اخر اسمة المسيح ليس فقط الحياة والوجود بل يعطى جواة الحياة والوجود لجميع المخلوقات المنظورة والغير المنظورة
    طبعا دة امر غير منطقى بالمرة
    + لكن بحسب ايمانا المبنى على الكتاب المقدس ونصوص الانجيل بيقول :-
    ( فى الازل كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند اللة وكان الكلمة اللة )
    فالمسيح كلمة اللة او عقل اللة بيقول عن نفسة هو الحياة نفسها ومعطيها

    + ازاىىى يا يسوع :
    لانى ( انا والاب واحد )
انا (    أصل خليقة اللة )


----------



## ROWIS (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*أظن أن الترجمة صحيحة ومش بس الفاندايك هو اللي مترجمها Firstborn of all.*​*πρωτότοκος (prōtotokos) — 3 Occurrences

Colossians 1:15 Adj-NMS
GRK: τοῦ ἀοράτου πρωτότοκος πάσης κτίσεως
NAS: God, the firstborn of all
KJV: God, the firstborn of every
INT: invisible [the] firstborn of all creation

**نفس الكلمة* "*πρωτότοκος" تم استخدامها في:
*
*لوقا 2:7 [فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَوَقَمَّطَتْهُ وَأَضْجَعَتْهُ فِي الْمِذْوَدِ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ فِي الْمَنْزِلِ.].
رومية 29:8 [أَنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَقَ فَعَرَفَهُمْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَهُمْ لِيَكُونُوا مُشَابِهِينَ صُورَةَ ابْنِهِ لِيَكُونَ هُوَ بِكْراً بَيْنَ إِخْوَةٍ كَثِيرِينَ.]**كولوسي 18:1 [وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌمِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّماً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.]
الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 6:1 [وَأَيْضاً مَتَى أَدْخَلَ الْبِكْرَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ: «وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ».]
الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 28:11 [بِالإِيمَانِ صَنَعَ الْفِصْحَ وَرَشَّ الدَّمَ لِئَلاَّ يَمَسَّهُمُ الَّذِي أَهْلَكَ الأَبْكَارَ.]
الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 23:12 [وَكَنِيسَةِ أَبْكَارٍ مَكْتُوبِينَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَإِلَى اللهِ دَيَّانِ الْجَمِيعِ، وَإِلَى أَرْوَاحِ أَبْرَارٍ مُكَمَّلِينَ]*
*الرؤية 5:1 [وَمِنْ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الشَّاهِدِ الأَمِينِ، الْبِكْرِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَرَئِيسِ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ].

الترجمة الصحيحة اذن، "بكر".

*​


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2014)

سلام لشخصك العزيز، أولاً كلمة بكر مش خطأ في الترجمة لأن لها معنى أصيل في الكتاب المقدس، وايضاً شخص ربنا يسوع ليس هو عقل الله، فالكلمة أو اللوغس لا عقل الله ولا فكر الله هذا تعبير غير دقيق على الإطلاق، المهم قد تم شرح هذه الكلمة في المنتدى:

*ملخص الموضوع بتركيز شديد
*​
المسيح بكر كل خليقة πρωτότοκος
الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة (كولوسي  1:15)
و من يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين البكر من الأموات و رئيس ملوك الأرض الذي أحبنا و قد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه (رؤيا  1:  5)​

للبكر مكانة خاصة   في العهد القديم بين عائلته وأيضاً أمام الله حسب الوصايا التي أعطاها   الله لأنبياء العهد القديم. وعندما كتب بولس الرسول رسالته إلى أهل كولوسي،   ذكر لهم أن المسيح هو: «بكر كل خليقة» (كولوسي 1: 15). فماذا كان يعني  بولس  الرسول بهذا اللقب، وكيف يكون المسيح بكر الخليقة؟
البكر هي أول كلمة في العهد القديم في لغته العبرية: «في البدء (براشيت)»   وهي الكلمة التي تحمل في داخلها معنى البدء أو الرأس. ويعزف القديس بولس   الرسول ترنيمة رائعة تنقسم هذه الترنيمة إلى جزئين :
الأول منها (كولوسي 1: 15-17) يظهر فيه المسيح كمصدر للخليقة
+ «الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور،
بكر كل خليقة، فإنه فيه خُلق الكل،
ما في السموات وما على الأرض،
ما يُرَى وما لا يُرَى،
سواءٌ كان عروشاً أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين،
الكل به وله قد خُلِقَ،
الذي هو قبل كل شيء، وفيه يقوم الكل».

أما الجزء الثاني من الترنيمة (كولوسي 1: 18-20) فيظهر فيه المسيح كمصدر للخليقة الجديدة، أو ينبوع الفداء:
+ «وهو رأس الجسد، الكنيسة،
الذي هو البداءة، بكرٌ من الأموات،
لكي يكون هو متقدِّماً في كل شيء،
لأنه فيه سُرَّ أن يَحلَّ كل الملء،
وأن يُصالِح به الكل لنفسه،
عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه، بواسطته،
سواءٌ كان ما على الأرض، أم ما في السموات».

 ( تأتي كلمة ”بكر“ في اللغة اليونانية πρωτότοκος (بروتو- توكوس) وترجمتها   الحرفية ”الحَمْل للمرة الأولى“، وهي من *الكلمات الخاصة بالترجمة   السبعينية للعهد القديم*، إذ أنها لم تَرِد في أية نصوص يونانية قبلها، وقد   وردت فيها حوالي 130 مرة بمعنى ”الابن البكر، أو الابن المولود أولاً“.   وهذه الكلمة هي ترجمة للكلمة العبرية ”بوكير“ ومعناها ”بكر“ وذلك عندما   تأتي لتصف بكر الإنسان أو الحيوان، وفي الجمع ”بكوريم“ ومعناها ”أبكار“   عندما تصف أبكار المزروعات. )

أما *في العهد الجديد* فإنها تَرِد ثماني مرات: مرتان منها في صيغة الجمع  (عبرانيين  11: 8؛ 12: 23)، أما الست مرات الباقية فتأتي في صيغة المفرد  وتشير إلى  الرب يسوع.

وعندما نقرأ هذه الآيات، لا نجد صعوبة في فهم معناها، فمعظمها تحمل المعنى الشائع في العهد القديم لمفهوم البكر، أي الابن الأكبر، أو الابن المولود أولاً.   فهي تَرِد في إنجيل لوقا عن ميلاد الرب يسوع من العذراء مريم: «فولدت   ابنها البكر وقمَّطته وأضجعته في المذود... كما هو مكتوب في ناموس الرب أن   كل ذكر فاتح رحم يُدعَى قدوساً للرب» (لوقا 2: 23،7). والجدير بالملاحظة  هنا  أن كلمة ”البكر“ اليونانية (بروتوتوكوس) تحكم ما قبلها وليس ما بعدها،   أي أنها تعطي معنى أن المولود هنا هو المولود الأول، وليس بالضرورة أنه   لحقه آخرون في الولادة. كما تَرِد كلمة ”البكر“ أيضاً عن المسيح كبكر من   بين الأموات أو كبكر بين إخوة كثيرين (رؤيا 1: 5؛ رومية 8: 29).

+ وقد استخدمت كلمة πρωτότοκος للمسيح الرب للتعبير عن علاقة خاصة مع الأب، فهو الأزلي معه في الربوبية، وهو واحد معه غير منفصل.
+ وقد استخدمت الكلمة أيضاً لتوضيح أن الرب يسوع هو *رأس الخليقة*، خلق به   كل شيء كما هو واضح في بداية إنجيل يوحنا الرسول، وأيضاً في كولوسي كما   رأينا ووضحنها في أول الموضوع ...

+ وتأتي بمعنى أنه هو* رأس الكنيسة والخليقة الجديدة*:
وهو رأس الجسد الكنيسة الذي هو البداءة بكر من الأموات لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء (كولوسي  1:  18)​ 
تفسيرات وشرح الاباء لبكر كل خليقة πρωτότοκος​
يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي:
[ الله الذي كان للناس خالقاً، صار لهم فيما بعد أباً،   بسبب كلمته الذي سكن فيهم. أما بخصوص الكلمة، فالأمر معكوس، فالله وهو آب   له بالطبيعة، صار له فيما بعد خالقاً وصانعاً، حين لَبِسَ الكلمة جسداً   مخلوقاً ومصنوعاً وصار إنساناً... فحينما لَبِسَ الكلمة جسداً مخلوقاً وصار   مُشابهاً لنا من جهة الجسد، فقد صار من اللائق أن يُدعَى ”أخاً“ لنا   و”بكراً “ لنا. فمع أنه قد صار من بعدنا ولأجلنا إنساناً وأخاً لنا بسبب   مشابهة جسده لأجسادنا، لكنه مع ذلك يُدعى ويكون بالفعل ”بِكْراً“ لنا. لأنه   بينما كان جميع الناس هالكين بسبب معصية آدم، فإن جسده، كأولٍ بين جميع   الأجساد الأخرى، قد نجا وتحرَّر لأنه كان جسداً ”للكلمة“ نفسه؛ ومن بعده   نحن أيضاً لمَّا نصير جسداً واحداً معه نخلُص أيضاً على مثاله... فإنه هو   ”الابن الوحيد“ بسبب ولادته من الآب، وهو ”البكر“ بسبب تنازله إلى خليقته،   واتخاذه إخوة كثيرين له ].
ضد الأريوسيين 2: 62،61​
ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير:
[ «متى أَدْخَلَ البكر إلى العالم يقول: ولتسجد له كل   ملائكة الله» (عبرانيين 6:1). فمع بقائه ابن الله الوحيد (مونوجينيس) من  جهة  لاهوته، إلاَّ أنه لَمَّا صار أخاً لنا، قد دُعِيَ أيضاً بلقب  ”البكر“، حتى  يصير مثل باكورة لتبنِّي البشرية، ويُهيِّئ لنا أن نصير نحن  أيضاً أبناءً  لله... ]
تفسير لوقا 2: 7​
[ بسبب محبة الآب لخلائقه، قد دعا الابنُ نفسَه بكراً   لكل خليقة (1كورنثوس 1: 15). فهو بكر من أجلنا نحن، حتى تصير الخليقة كلها  كأنها  مطعَّمةً فيه، كما في أصل جديد غير مستهدَف للموت، فتنبت من جديد من   الكائن الأزلي نفسه! ]
الكنز في الثالوث 25​
ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم:
[ ليتنا لا نمسك فقط بالمسيح بل لنلتصق به، لأننا إن   افترقنا عنه فإننا نهلك، كما يقول: «الذين يبعدون عنك يهلكون» (مزمور 73:  27).  فلنلتصق إذاً به، لنلتصق به بأعمالنا، لأنه يقول: ”الذي يحفظ وصاياي  فهو  الذي يثبت فيَّ“ (انظر يو14: 21). وهو يوحِّدنا به بأمثلة كثيرة.  فانظر:  إنه هو الرأس ونحن الجسد. فهل يمكن أن توجد أية فجوة بين الرأس  والجسد؟ إنه  هو الأساس ونحن البناء. هو الكرمة ونحن الأغصان. هو العريس  ونحن العروس.  هو الراعي ونحن الخراف. هو الطريق ونحن السائرون فيه. نحن  الهيكل وهو  الساكن فينا. هو ”*البكر*“ ونحن إخوته. هو الوارث ونحن شركاؤه في  الميراث. هو  الحياة ونحن الأحياء. هو القيامة ونحن القائمون. هو النور  ونحن  المستنيرون. كل هذه تفيد الاتحاد ولا تترك فرصة لوجود أقل فجوة بيننا  وبينه]
العظة الثامنة في تفسير 1كوؤنثوس 3: 11​​


----------



## ROWIS (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*السياق اللي بتُستخدم فيه الكلمة لازم يتفهم الأول. والكلمة اللي قبلها اللي هي "صورة" دي مُترجمة عن الكلمة اليونانية إيقون "εἰκὼν" واللي أقرب معنى ليها، صورة طبق الأصل، أي صورة طبق الأصل من الآب، أي من نفس أصل الآب.
وأبونا تادرس جايب في تفسيره قول للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي بيشرح فيها المعنى كالآتي [القديس أثناسيوس: أنه لم يرد قط عن السيد المسيح أنه "بكر من الله" أو "خليقة من الله"، إنما كُتب عنه أنه الوحيد الجنس، الابن، الكلمة، والحكمة، هذه كلها تمس علاقة الأقنوم الثاني بالأول، أما قوله "بكر كل خليقة" فهي تسمية تختص بتنازله وتفضّله من أجل الخليقة.]

*


----------



## ROWIS (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*مكنتش عارف أن أستاذ أيمن هنا... سوري يا أستاذنا.
*


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2014)

سوري على ايه يا جميل، انا مستمتع بردك الحلو والمفيد لأننا كلنا بنتعلم معاً، المهم نصلي لبعضنا والشكر لله الحي الذي يجمعنا بالمحبة في سرّ التقوى، كن معافي


----------



## tomy tomy (11 أكتوبر 2014)

يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول عن السيد المسيح أنه 
"بكر كل خليقة" (كو1 : 15)
، وبالرجوع إلى أقوى المراجع اللغوية للغة اليونانية اتضح ما يلي:

 إن ترجمة كلمة prwtotokoV  التي ترجمت في الترجمة العربية البيروتية "بكر" 
 في عبارة  "بكر كل خليقة =prwtotokoV pashV ktisewV"  هي ترجمة غير دقيقة
. لأن كلمة prwtotokoV كلمة مركبة من كلمتين هما:
  الفعل ti,ktw  بمعنى "يلد" و prwtoV.  وأما  prwtoV  فهي صيغة مبالغة التفضيل من pro [1] التى تعنى "قبل-سابق-متفوق" من حيث الزمان والمكان والمنزلة والترتيب والأهمية [2].
  وبالتالي يصير معنى العبارة المعنية:

existing before all creation - superior to all creation - preeminent over all creation [3] 
بمعنى "كائن قبل كل الخليقة"
 أو "متفوق على (أعلى/ أسمى من) كل الخليقة"
 أو "متميز بتفوق على كل الخليقة". 
وهذا المعنى هو المعنى الذي أجمعت عليه الكنيسة الجامعة والكتب المقدسة وأقوال الآباء.

وفى سفر الرؤيا وردت في الترجمة البيروتية عبارة "بداءة خليقة الله" (رؤ3: 14) 
وصحتها
 أول مسبب للخليقة 
أو مصدر الخليقة
 أو الذي يسود على كل الخليقة.
[4]  لأن كلمة آرشي arch تعنى "أصل-رأس-مسبب-الذي به يبدأ شيء في الوجود"[5] 
 ولها معاني أخرى: "سيادة - سلطة - سطوة - ملكية تامة".

 أما في الكناية عن أشخاص فلا تدل على زمن بل على أسبقية وسيادة وتفوق
[6] وهو المعنى الوارد في هذه الآية،
 بذلك تكون الترجمة الصحيحة لها 
"أصل أو مسبب كل خليقة".
 وبالنظر إلى (كو1: 15) و(كو1: 17) 
فإن المعنى المناسب هو "أصل خليقة الله"
. أحيانًا يكون الأصل هو بداية الشيء مثل منابع النيل مثلًا،
 فإنه يمكننا أن نقول أن منابع النيل هي أصله.
                                                                                       منقول من موقع الانبا تكلا


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2014)

الكلام ده مش صح على الإطلاق، يعتبر نصف الحقيقة يا غالي، والترجمة صحيحة ومظبوطة جداً (بكر كل خليقة)، فقد احضرت لك ماقاله الآباء، لأن البكر هنا مصطلح لاهوتي هام للغاية، لأن المسيح الرب بداءة كل خليقة وبكر الخليقة الجديدة وأصل مصدرها، فرجاء الرجوع للشروحات السابقة، وموقع الأنبا تكلا لم يحضر ما قاله الآباء بل وحتى لم يذكر ما هي القواميس ولا ذكر حتى أي مرجع، لذلك فهو مجرد كلام مُرسل بلا دليل واضح ولا فهم للكلمة فهماً صحيحاً حسب الإنجيل والقصد الرسولي، فرجاء العودة للشرح السابق.. كن معافي


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2014)

+ لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه ليكون هو *بكراً *بين إخوة كثيرين (رومية 8: 29)
+ الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور *بكر* كل خليقة (كولوسي 1: 15)
+ وهو رأس الجسد الكنيسة الذي هو البداءة *بكر *من الأموات لكي يكون هو متقدماً في كل شيء (كولوسي 1: 18)
+ وأيضا متى أُدخل *البكر *إلى العالم يقول: ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله (عبرانيين 1: 6)
+ ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين *البكر *من الأموات ورئيس ملوك الأرض الذي أحبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه (رؤيا 1: 5)
______________

[  بسبب محبة الآب لخلائقه، قد دعا الابنُ نفسَه بكراً   لكل خليقة (1كورنثوس  1: 15). فهو بكر من أجلنا نحن، حتى تصير الخليقة كلها  كأنها  مطعَّمةً  فيه، كما في أصل جديد غير مستهدَف للموت،* فتنبت من جديد من   الكائن الأزلي  نفسه !* ]
القديس كيرلس الكبير الكنز في الثالوث 25​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 أكتوبر 2014)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=251618
القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى والقديس كيرلس الكبير فى شرح بكر كل خليقة


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*إذن فهو لم يُدعَ "بكرًا"  بسبب كونه من الآب، بل بسبب أن الخليقة قد صارت به. وكما كان الابن نفسه  كائنًا قبل الخليقة وهو الذى به قد صارت الخليقة، هكذا أيضًا فإنه قبل أن  يُسمى "بكر كل الخليقة" كان هو الكلمة ذاته عند الله...

**وقد دُعى "بكر كل الخليقة" من أجل محبة الآب للبشر التى بسببها، ليس أن الكلّ فقط قد تكوَّن بكلمته، بل إن الخليقة نفسها ـ التى تحدث عنها الرسول أنها "تنتظر ظهور أبناء الله" (رو 19:8)، هى أيضًا سوف " تُعتق يومًا من عبودية الفساد إلى حرية مجد ابناء الله" (رو 21:8). وهكذا فبعد أن تتحرر الخليقة فسيكون الرب أيضًا هو بكرها وبكر كل الأولاد المولودين، لكي بتسميته "الأول" فإن الذين يتبعونه يظلون مرتبطين به كبداية لهم.. *(القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي)

الرجاء الرجوع لهذه القواميس المهمة *
*القاموس الموسوعي للعهد الجديد – فيرلين د. فيربروج
The RSV INTERLINEAR GREEK-ENGLISH
  Theological Dictionary of the New Testament, Vol. VI, pp. 871-876​​


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2014)

الترجمة دقيقة وصحيحة، ولها معنى واضح عند الآباء وقد تم شرحها ووضعها في المنتدى:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=251618


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2014)

المسيح بكر كل خليقة πρωτότοκος
الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة (كولوسي  1:15)
و من يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين البكر من الأموات و رئيس ملوك الأرض الذي أحبنا و قد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه (رؤيا  1:  5)​

للبكر مكانة خاصة    في العهد القديم بين عائلته وأيضاً أمام الله حسب الوصايا التي أعطاها    الله لأنبياء العهد القديم. وعندما كتب بولس الرسول رسالته إلى أهل كولوسي،    ذكر لهم أن المسيح هو: «بكر كل خليقة» (كولوسي 1: 15). فماذا كان يعني   بولس  الرسول بهذا اللقب، وكيف يكون المسيح بكر الخليقة؟
البكر هي أول كلمة في العهد القديم في لغته العبرية: «في البدء (براشيت)»    وهي الكلمة التي تحمل في داخلها معنى البدء أو الرأس. ويعزف القديس بولس    الرسول ترنيمة رائعة تنقسم هذه الترنيمة إلى جزئين :
الأول منها (كولوسي 1: 15-17) يظهر فيه المسيح كمصدر للخليقة
+ «الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور،
بكر كل خليقة، فإنه فيه خُلق الكل،
ما في السموات وما على الأرض،
ما يُرَى وما لا يُرَى،
سواءٌ كان عروشاً أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين،
الكل به وله قد خُلِقَ،
الذي هو قبل كل شيء، وفيه يقوم الكل».

أما الجزء الثاني من الترنيمة (كولوسي 1: 18-20) فيظهر فيه المسيح كمصدر للخليقة الجديدة، أو ينبوع الفداء:
+ «وهو رأس الجسد، الكنيسة،
الذي هو البداءة، بكرٌ من الأموات،
لكي يكون هو متقدِّماً في كل شيء،
لأنه فيه سُرَّ أن يَحلَّ كل الملء،
وأن يُصالِح به الكل لنفسه،
عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه، بواسطته،
سواءٌ كان ما على الأرض، أم ما في السموات».

 ( تأتي كلمة ”بكر“ في اللغة اليونانية πρωτότοκος (بروتو- توكوس) وترجمتها   الحرفية ”الحَمْل للمرة الأولى“، وهي من *الكلمات الخاصة بالترجمة   السبعينية للعهد القديم*،  إذ أنها لم تَرِد في أية نصوص يونانية قبلها، وقد   وردت فيها حوالي 130  مرة بمعنى ”الابن البكر، أو الابن المولود أولاً“.   وهذه الكلمة هي ترجمة  للكلمة العبرية ”بوكير“ ومعناها ”بكر“ وذلك عندما   تأتي لتصف بكر الإنسان  أو الحيوان، وفي الجمع ”بكوريم“ ومعناها ”أبكار“   عندما تصف أبكار  المزروعات. )

أما *في العهد الجديد* فإنها تَرِد  ثماني مرات: مرتان منها في صيغة الجمع  (عبرانيين  11: 8؛ 12: 23)، أما  الست مرات الباقية فتأتي في صيغة المفرد  وتشير إلى  الرب يسوع.

وعندما نقرأ هذه الآيات، لا نجد صعوبة في فهم معناها، فمعظمها تحمل المعنى الشائع في العهد القديم لمفهوم البكر، أي الابن الأكبر، أو الابن المولود أولاً.    فهي تَرِد في إنجيل لوقا عن ميلاد الرب يسوع من العذراء مريم: «فولدت    ابنها البكر وقمَّطته وأضجعته في المذود... كما هو مكتوب في ناموس الرب أن    كل ذكر فاتح رحم يُدعَى قدوساً للرب» (لوقا 2: 23،7). والجدير بالملاحظة   هنا  أن كلمة ”البكر“ اليونانية (بروتوتوكوس) تحكم ما قبلها وليس ما بعدها،    أي أنها تعطي معنى أن المولود هنا هو المولود الأول، وليس بالضرورة أنه    لحقه آخرون في الولادة. كما تَرِد كلمة ”البكر“ أيضاً عن المسيح كبكر من    بين الأموات أو كبكر بين إخوة كثيرين (رؤيا 1: 5؛ رومية 8: 29).

+ وقد استخدمت كلمة πρωτότοκος للمسيح الرب للتعبير عن علاقة خاصة مع الأب، فهو الأزلي معه في الربوبية، وهو واحد معه غير منفصل.
+ وقد استخدمت الكلمة أيضاً لتوضيح أن الرب يسوع هو *رأس الخليقة*، خلق به   كل شيء كما هو واضح في بداية إنجيل يوحنا الرسول، وأيضاً في كولوسي كما   رأينا ووضحنها في أول الموضوع ...

+ وتأتي بمعنى أنه هو* رأس الكنيسة والخليقة الجديدة*:
وهو رأس الجسد الكنيسة الذي هو البداءة بكر من الأموات لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء (كولوسي  1:  18)​ 
تفسيرات وشرح الاباء لبكر كل خليقة πρωτότοκος​
يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي:
[ الله الذي كان للناس خالقاً، صار لهم فيما بعد أباً،    بسبب كلمته الذي سكن فيهم. أما بخصوص الكلمة، فالأمر معكوس، فالله وهو آب    له بالطبيعة، صار له فيما بعد خالقاً وصانعاً، حين لَبِسَ الكلمة جسداً    مخلوقاً ومصنوعاً وصار إنساناً... فحينما لَبِسَ الكلمة جسداً مخلوقاً  وصار   مُشابهاً لنا من جهة الجسد، فقد صار من اللائق أن يُدعَى ”أخاً“ لنا    و”بكراً “ لنا. فمع أنه قد صار من بعدنا ولأجلنا إنساناً وأخاً لنا بسبب    مشابهة جسده لأجسادنا، لكنه مع ذلك يُدعى ويكون بالفعل ”بِكْراً“ لنا.  لأنه   بينما كان جميع الناس هالكين بسبب معصية آدم، فإن جسده، كأولٍ بين  جميع   الأجساد الأخرى، قد نجا وتحرَّر لأنه كان جسداً ”للكلمة“ نفسه؛ ومن  بعده   نحن أيضاً لمَّا نصير جسداً واحداً معه نخلُص أيضاً على مثاله...  فإنه هو   ”الابن الوحيد“ بسبب ولادته من الآب، وهو ”البكر“ بسبب تنازله  إلى خليقته،   واتخاذه إخوة كثيرين له ].
ضد الأريوسيين 2: 62،61​
ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير:
[ «متى أَدْخَلَ البكر إلى العالم يقول: ولتسجد له كل    ملائكة الله» (عبرانيين 6:1). فمع بقائه ابن الله الوحيد (مونوجينيس) من   جهة  لاهوته، إلاَّ أنه لَمَّا صار أخاً لنا، قد دُعِيَ أيضاً بلقب   ”البكر“، حتى  يصير مثل باكورة لتبنِّي البشرية، ويُهيِّئ لنا أن نصير نحن   أيضاً أبناءً  لله... ]
تفسير لوقا 2: 7​
[ بسبب محبة الآب لخلائقه، قد دعا الابنُ نفسَه بكراً    لكل خليقة (1كورنثوس 1: 15). فهو بكر من أجلنا نحن، حتى تصير الخليقة كلها   كأنها  مطعَّمةً فيه، كما في أصل جديد غير مستهدَف للموت، فتنبت من جديد  من   الكائن الأزلي نفسه! ]
الكنز في الثالوث 25​
ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم:
[ ليتنا لا نمسك فقط بالمسيح بل لنلتصق به، لأننا إن    افترقنا عنه فإننا نهلك، كما يقول: «الذين يبعدون عنك يهلكون» (مزمور 73:   27).  فلنلتصق إذاً به، لنلتصق به بأعمالنا، لأنه يقول: ”الذي يحفظ وصاياي   فهو  الذي يثبت فيَّ“ (انظر يو14: 21). وهو يوحِّدنا به بأمثلة كثيرة.   فانظر:  إنه هو الرأس ونحن الجسد. فهل يمكن أن توجد أية فجوة بين الرأس   والجسد؟ إنه  هو الأساس ونحن البناء. هو الكرمة ونحن الأغصان. هو العريس   ونحن العروس.  هو الراعي ونحن الخراف. هو الطريق ونحن السائرون فيه. نحن   الهيكل وهو  الساكن فينا. هو ”*البكر*“  ونحن إخوته. هو الوارث ونحن شركاؤه في  الميراث. هو  الحياة ونحن الأحياء.  هو القيامة ونحن القائمون. هو النور  ونحن  المستنيرون. كل هذه تفيد  الاتحاد ولا تترك فرصة لوجود أقل فجوة بيننا  وبينه]
العظة الثامنة في تفسير 1كوؤنثوس 3: 11​​


----------



## tomy tomy (12 أكتوبر 2014)

دة شرح للانبا بيشوى عن بكر كل خليقة
وانا بعتذر فى هذا الفيديو على التعليقات المكتوبة علية
المهم عندى الشرح 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H1o9rEzBfk


----------



## tomy tomy (12 أكتوبر 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF5pDop5ato


----------



## tomy tomy (12 أكتوبر 2014)

بكر كل خليقة

ما معنى الآية: " بكر كل خليقة " (كولوسى 1: 15)؟

اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.

الجواب:

* بالرجوع إلى أقوى المراجع اللغوية للغة اليونانية أتضح مايلى:

- إن ترجة كلمة (بروتوتوكوس ) التى ترجمت فى الترجمة العربي البيروتية (بكر) هى ترجمة غير دقيقة، لأن كلمة بروتوتوكوس كلمة مركبة من كلمتين هما:

- الفعل بمعنى يلد.

- وهى صيغة مبالغة التفضيل من التى تعنى (قبل – سابق – متفوق) من حيث الزمان والمكان والمنزلة والترتيب والأهمية.

* وبالتالى يصير معنى العبارة:

- كائن قبل كل الخليقة: Existing before all creation.

- أو متفوق على (أعلى وأسمى من) كل الخليقة: Superior to all creation.

- أو متميز بتفوق على كل الخليقة Preeminent over all creation.

* وهذا المعنى هو الذى أجتمعت عليه أحدث وأقوى ترجمات الكتاب المقدس التى يصدرها الاتحاد العالمى لجميعات الكتاب U. B. S. باللغتين الإنجليزية والفرنسية.


منقول من موقع 
http://www.jesus4us.com/showthread.php?t=129490


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 أكتوبر 2014)

*يا أخ tomy tomy ..
هو حضرتك مش بتراجع التعليقات والكلام والمواضيع اللى بيتم التعليق بيها ؟
وعمال تنقل من مواقع بدون أى دليل أو مرجع أبائى واحد للكلام .. 
أستاذ أيمن مشكور شرح الموضوع أكثر من مرة وأرفق به الشرح الابائى السليم ..
وأستاذ رويس ذكر مرادفات لنفس الكلمة فى أكثر من موقع فى الكتاب وشرح سياق الأية 
بتفسير أبونا تادرس ..
يا ريت بلاش الأصرار بدون دليل على شيئ مش مظبوط ..*​


----------



## tomy tomy (12 أكتوبر 2014)

يا اخ  عبد يسوع المسيح 
ممكن تراجع رابط الفيديو وتقولى تعليقكك علية لو سمحت وانا شاكر لمحبتك جدا


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2014)

tomy tomy قال:


> دة شرح للانبا بيشوى عن بكر كل خليقة
> وانا بعتذر فى هذا الفيديو على التعليقات المكتوبة علية
> المهم عندى الشرح
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H1o9rEzBfk



مع الاعتذار الشديد لنيافة الأنبا بيشوي، فالترجمة صحيحة 100%، وقد أكدها الآباء وشرحناها هنا في التعليقات السابقة، ولا داعي على الإصرار على شيء متفق عليه، وياريت تحضر المراجع من أصولها سواء في القواميس والمعاجم اللغوية اليونانية أو من آباء الكنيسة المعلمين.... مع رجاء قراءة كل ما تم كتابته بتدقيق... كن معافي


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 أكتوبر 2014)

tomy tomy قال:


> يا اخ  عبد يسوع المسيح
> ممكن تراجع رابط الفيديو وتقولى تعليقكك علية لو سمحت وانا شاكر لمحبتك جدا



ماهو يا غالى الموجود فى الفيديو هو الموجود فى الكتابة من المواقع ..
المهم المراجع والشرح الابائى ..


----------



## ROWIS (12 أكتوبر 2014)

*تقريباً حضرتك فاكر ان كلمة بكر كل خليقة ان الآب اول ما خلق، خلق المسيح. وده كان الفكر الأريوسي. ده مش صحيح.
قد تكون اللغة العربية لا تدل على مدلول المعنى اليوناني المُستخدم او العبري المستخدم. 
دا لا عيب في اللغة العربية ولا اليونانية، دا عيب الترجمة. طبيعي لما أنت بتترجم نص من لغته الأصلية للغة أجنبية، بيفقد جزء من معناه.
المواقع مقلتش المراجع، والمواقع واخده اساسا كلام الأنبا بيشوي بالنص على انه هو المرجع.
ومش بس الترجمة البيروتية هي اللي ترجمت الكلمة إلى بكر، ولكن حتى الترجمات الأنجليزية (ذكرت لك ثلاثة منهم) ترجمتها First bron.
وحتى كان في ملحوظة اتكتب في القواميس ان أحد النسخ الجديدة حذفت كلمة بكر، ولكن مع البحث تم التأكد انها موجودة في المخطوطة السينائية.

حضرتك كتبت
[ existing before all creation - superior to all creation - preeminent over all creation [3]
بمعنى "كائن قبل كل الخليقة"
أو "متفوق على (أعلى/ أسمى من) كل الخليقة"
أو "متميز بتفوق على كل الخليقة".
وهذا المعنى هو المعنى الذي أجمعت عليه الكنيسة الجامعة والكتب المقدسة وأقوال الآباء.]
ممكن تقولي مين هما الآباء دول والكتب المقدسة دي؟ أذكر لنا المراجع من فضلك.
لأن احنا ذكرنا على الأقل القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي والقديس كيرلس. فلو مكنوش دول الآباء هايكون مين الآباء؟!

كلمة البكر معناها الأول، سواء الأول من جنسه أو الأول في تجسده أو الأول في قيامته. ومش معناها بالضرورة ان في حد أتى مثله بعد ذلك.
زي الآية المشهورة بتاعة حتى ولدت ابنها البكر، فليس معنى البكر هنا انه كان اول ابن وبعد كدة ولدت ابناء غيره.


*


----------

